# Bt829 from All In Wonder ATI



## KuArZo (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone know is supported?

:\


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Appears to be supported by the xorg-server, I do
not know if you need a line in the xorg.conf or
not.
(bt829_drv.so)


----------

